# Frankfurt und Umgebung bei der Transalp 2008



## powderJO (1. Dezember 2007)

hi @ all,

habe eben beim schnelldurchlauf der vorläufigen starterliste gesehen, dass außer uns (ogilvy/u3 hohemark) noch viele andere biker aus frankfurt und umgebung an den start gehen werden. also, raus damit - wer aus dem forum hier hat auch einen startplatz ergattert?


----------



## KillerN (1. Dezember 2007)

Natürlich das MTB Team Eisbären mit Redrum und mir  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (1. Dezember 2007)

glÃ¼ckwunsch. wir â  prozak und ich â sind zum ersten mal dabei. schon cool, dass es gleich geklappt hat mit dem startplatz. neben euch gabe ich auch noch zwei? awb-teams gesehen. 

grÃ¼Ãe, pj


----------



## KillerN (1. Dezember 2007)

Euch auch glückwunsch  Wir sind auch das erste Mal dabei. Villeicht sieht man sich mal beim training


----------



## powderJO (3. Dezember 2007)

training? 

;-)


----------



## prozak (3. Dezember 2007)

muss man dafür trainieren? ich hab gehört, da gibts neuerdings so'n zeugs, EPO oder so. da geht das ganz von selbst die berge rauf.


----------



## KillerN (3. Dezember 2007)

Tja das wird wohl doch nix bei uns, mein Teampartner bekommt keinen Urlaub. 

Wenn sich nicht jemand bei mir meldet, der ambitioniert (aber noch Hobbybereich) fährt und sich in meiner Altersklasse fühlt (bin 21), wirds das gewesen sein.

Anfragen nehme ich gerne an.

Gruß


----------



## prozak (3. Dezember 2007)

was'n das für arbeitgeber, der dir 'n halbes jahr im voraus keine 8 tage urlaub gibt?


----------



## powderJO (4. Dezember 2007)

hi killerN,

ist mir auch unverständlich, wie ein arbeitgeber so bescheuert sein kann. was den teampartner angeht: auf bike-transalp.de gibt es auch ein forum und so was wie ein partnerbörse. vielleicht wirst du ja da fündig. wünsch dir viel glück,

pj


----------



## KillerN (4. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Tja das wird wohl doch nix bei uns, mein Teampartner bekommt keinen Urlaub.
> 
> Wenn sich nicht jemand bei mir meldet, der ambitioniert (aber noch Hobbybereich) fährt und sich in meiner Altersklasse fühlt (bin 21), wirds das gewesen sein.
> 
> ...



Danke für das Mitleid 

Ich muss dieses Thema nochmal nach oben bringen um möglichst viele Fahrer anzusprechen. 

Bitte bei Interresse melden !


----------



## Giant XTC (6. Dezember 2007)

Was, wie, wo?

Gibt es noch Startplätze? Geht es da auch bergauf? Und mit dem Fahrrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bretter75 (1. Januar 2008)

bin auch dabei - nach der VTS im letzten jahr ein würdige folgeveranstaltung um sich neu zu motivieren  !!

wer absolviert seine trainingskilomter auch überwiegend im taunus ??? suche noch eine nette gruppe/mitstreiter für die langen we-einheiten  

www.team-woba.de


----------



## Benji3000 (8. Januar 2008)

Servus,

bin auch dabei mit meinem Kollegen Dirk. Kommen aus Maintal und werden sicherlich auch die ein oder andere Einheit im Taunus fahren....
Für mich ist es auch das erste Mal. Bin mal gespannt wie es läuft.....


----------



## Milass (8. Januar 2008)

Biete mich mal als Trainingspartner an


----------



## Torpedo64 (8. Januar 2008)

Biete mich als Trainer an, aber ich denke den meisten geht die Lust schon nach der ersten Fahrt verloren...


----------



## powderJO (9. Januar 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Biete mich als Trainer an, aber ich denke den meisten geht die Lust schon nach der ersten Fahrt verloren...



warum? gehst du anderen so schnell auf die nerven?  wir werden auch überwiegend im taunus trainieren - wo auch sonst? vielleicht kann man ja wirklich mal die eine odere ander tour gemeinsam fahren - da sieht man dann ja auch mal so ungefähr wo man steht ....

pj: der im momet eher drin als draußen fährt...


----------



## Torpedo64 (9. Januar 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> warum? gehst du anderen so schnell auf die nerven?  wir werden auch überwiegend im taunus trainieren - wo auch sonst? vielleicht kann man ja wirklich mal die eine odere ander tour gemeinsam fahren - da sieht man dann ja auch mal so ungefähr wo man steht ....
> 
> pj: der im momet eher drin als draußen fährt...


 
Nein, auf die Nerven gehe ich normalerweise niemanden. In der Regel bin ich den meisten Leuten einfach zu schnell, auch wenn ich meine Fahrweise gar nicht so empfinde. Da verlieren die Leute sehr schnell die Lust mitzufahren. Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich überwiegend allein fahre...

Ich würde mich aber auch freuen irgendwann einen 'gleichwertigen' Trainingspartner zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prozak (9. Januar 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Nein, auf die Nerven gehe ich normalerweise niemanden. In der Regel bin ich den meisten Leuten einfach zu schnell, auch wenn ich meine Fahrweise gar nicht so empfinde. Da verlieren die Leute sehr schnell die Lust mitzufahren. Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich überwiegend allein fahre...
> 
> Ich würde mich aber auch freuen irgendwann einen 'gleichwertigen' Trainingspartner zu finden


was heißt denn schnell? und fährst du so schnell weil du willst, oder weil dein TP dir das so vorgibt?


----------



## powderJO (9. Januar 2008)

wie schnell bei dir schnell ist @torpedo würde mich jetzt auch interessieren ....


----------



## Torpedo64 (9. Januar 2008)

prozak schrieb:


> was heißt denn schnell? und fährst du so schnell weil du willst, oder weil dein TP dir das so vorgibt?


 
"Schnell" ist ja sehr relativ und jeder Fahrer empfindet es anders, was überwiegend von dem Trainingszustand abhängt. Was für mich langsam ist, ist möglicherweise (zu) schnell für den Mitfahrer. Der umgekehrte Fall kann natürlich auch auftreten. Bisher war es eben so, dass ich den meisten Mitfahrern zu schnell bin, obwohl ich in der Gruppe normalerweise immer nur mit halben Turbo fahre (macht auf Dauer aber nicht viel Spaß). 
Würde ich mich an meinen TP halten, während ich mit der Gruppe fahre, bin ich idR im unteren GA1-Bereich.


----------



## Torpedo64 (9. Januar 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> wie schnell bei dir schnell ist @torpedo würde mich jetzt auch interessieren ....


 
Am besten schaust du hier nach den AVs, wobei momentan wirklich nichts Schnelles eingetragen wurde, was meinen Puls über 150 brachte.


----------



## Milass (9. Januar 2008)

Hast du ne A lizenz????
GA1 und 33.4er Schnitt bei sovielen höhenmetern ?


----------



## Torpedo64 (10. Januar 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> Hast du ne A lizenz????
> GA1 und 33.4er Schnitt bei sovielen höhenmetern ?


 
Nein, aber manchmal (im Frühjahr oder im Sommer) fahre ich mit Lizenzfahrer mit Klasse-B oder C.


----------



## Milass (10. Januar 2008)

also wenn ich GA1 fahr (hier im taunus) dann hab ich meist son 30er schnitt, (letztes jahr sommer, jetzt hab ich kein tacho mehr). respekt  wenn du nochmal mehr schaffst.

edit, rr natürlich


----------



## prozak (10. Januar 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> Hast du ne A lizenz????
> GA1 und 33.4er Schnitt bei sovielen höhenmetern ?


RR oder MTB?


----------



## Milass (10. Januar 2008)

prozak schrieb:


> RR oder MTB?



RR alles


----------



## powderJO (10. Januar 2008)

ich würde es mal riskieren eine gemeinsame runde zu drehen, sobald es mit'm wetter wieder gemütlicher wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (10. Januar 2008)

Woher kommt ihr genau? Wir können ja mal irgendwann ein Ründchen drehen


----------



## powderJO (10. Januar 2008)

frankfurt. ziemlich genau aus der mitte. du?


----------



## Torpedo64 (10. Januar 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> frankfurt. ziemlich genau aus der mitte. du?


 
Nidderau, nicht weit von FFM.


----------



## flexx69 (11. Januar 2008)

bin auch aus m Frankfurter Großraum bzw am WE dort immer unterwegs wer hat lust mal ne Runde zu drehn bin in der Vorbereitung für die TAC übrigens wer kennt noch nen Weg zum Startplatz für meine Kumpels hab grad gesehen bei ebay steht noch einer drin...


----------



## taylor (13. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube mit dem Startplatz wird es für Euch kein Problem geben. In der Vergangemheit wurden diese ab Mai fast "verschleudert". Ich würde an Eurer stelle normal trainieren und immer wieder hier im Forum und im TAC-Forum nachschauen. Da findet sich garantiert ein Startplatz für Euch! Viel Erfolg bei der TAC!


----------



## powderJO (17. Juli 2008)

hi,

jetzt ist es soweit, die tac steht vor der tür. die taschen sind gepackt, das bike geputzt und die form stimmt (hoffe ich) auch. wollte hier nur noch mal allen aus frankfurt und umgebung, die auch an den start gehen viel glück wünschen. vielleicht findet man sich ja mal auf der strecke. gruß,


pj


----------

